# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Dr. Gary Hitzig Presents His Preliminary Findings Using ACell MatriStem For Hair Rest

## tbtadmin

Since The Bald Truth first posted Spencer Kobrens exclusive interviews with ACell MatriStem pioneers in hair restoration Gary Hitzig, M.D. and  Jerry Cooley, M.D., the hair loss world has been buzzing with excitement. The  number of  emails being received by The Bald Truth, the IAHRS and The American Hair Loss Association have [...]

More...

----------


## miozambrotta19

I had a question. In a strip procedure, does the skin grow back with hairs or is the Acell just used to make a better scar?

----------


## Crystal dagger

> I had a question. In a strip procedure, does the skin grow back with hairs or is the Acell just used to make a better scar?


 I think it depends on the size. The smaller the area, the bigger the chances of the skin growing back. But I'm not 100% on that.

----------

